

World of Tanks Security Breach - nekojima
http://worldoftanks.com/news/2239-important-information/

======
nekojima
Wargaming is appearing to be pro-active in encouraging their users to change
passwords, by having a "Change your Password Event" that provides an in-game
reward as an incentive.

[http://worldoftanks.com/news/2240-change-your-password-
event...](http://worldoftanks.com/news/2240-change-your-password-event/)

